# Carrizo Springs La Bandera Ranch



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a buddy that has been invited to hunt a ranch out of Carrizo Springs, I believe it is the La Bandera Ranch. Has anyone ever hunted this ranch, or know anything about it?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> I have a buddy that has been invited to hunt a ranch out of Carrizo Springs, I believe it is the La Bandera Ranch. Has anyone ever hunted this ranch, or know anything about it?


We use to do the Corporate Dove / Quail hunts out there. Very nice accommodations, ranch is huge and the staff was always very kind and food was great :cheers:


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah..good times out there... lots of fun....


----------



## 150class (Nov 14, 2012)

Believe there have been some monster bucks killed of that place


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

They have a website, it is a really nice ranch and lots of big deer.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

A friend has hunted it more than once. Says it is awesome!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*It'll be a Great Hunt*

Good Animals and Nice Place. I believe it's owned by the TV Famous
Pastor Hagee..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Good Animals and Nice Place. I believe it's owned by the TV Famous
> Pastor Hagee..


I think it is owned by Bob Hixson who also owns Hixson Lumber Sales. My buddy owns a lumber Company, and has an invite for a hunt. He didn't know much about the ranch other that he had heard it was a great place. He was on the road and had no computer access. He was not even sure of the name of the ranch. I went to Hixson Lumber website and found the ranch. It looks like a very special place to me, but wanted to get some first hand information.

Thanks for all the response.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> I think it is owned by Bob Hixson who also owns Hixson Lumber Sales. My buddy owns a lumber Company, and has an invite for a hunt. He didn't know much about the ranch other that he had heard it was a great place. He was on the road and had no computer access. He was not even sure of the name of the ranch. I went to Hixson Lumber website and found the ranch. It looks like a very special place to me, but wanted to get some first hand information.
> 
> Thanks for all the response.


Yep its still Mr Hixson....great group of people down there...Quail hunts are awesome...got invited to go down there and hunt and I can tell you its a lot funner when its on somebody else's ranch and getting pampered....not used to that, somebody else cleaning my birds cooking my food, man that a nice..


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*yuup*



shaggydog said:


> I think it is owned by Bob Hixson who also owns Hixson Lumber Sales. My buddy owns a lumber Company, and has an invite for a hunt. He didn't know much about the ranch other that he had heard it was a great place. He was on the road and had no computer access. He was not even sure of the name of the ranch. I went to Hixson Lumber website and found the ranch. It looks like a very special place to me, but wanted to get some first hand information.
> 
> Thanks for all the response.


You're Right. Pastor Hagee's Ranch is the LaFonda in Bracketville.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

LaBandera is awesome. Go if you get a chance


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I was there a few weeks ago dove hunting, limits in 30 minutes. It is a first class place. I spoke to the biologist, they have at least 12, 200 class bucks running around and many 100 plus. The place is well managed. I would not miss the opportunity. Just to confirm it is owned by Bob Hixson.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Bob was there hunting a couple times when we hunted. He is a nice guy and very proud of his ranch. There are three different lodges to stay in...bird hunters stay in the nicest and it is nice. I'd say 5 star. The last time we hunted Bob had some nice eye candy with him as well. She was laying out by the pool in 60 degree weather. 

His family owns a large lumber / timber company in Arkansas if I remember correctly and they have a big duck hunting operation there.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I've heard he keeps a good selection of bucks for his hunters. Each year I see them in the Los Cuernos De Tejas big buck contest. Here is a link to a big buck Mr Hixson shot last year on his ranch. http://www.loscuernos.com/12 13 Adult Youth Categories.htm


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i was just there two weekends ago! the place is awesome!!! staff was very friendly, great food. we were there for a dove shoot. so we shot skeet, doves, quail and more skeet. i got there a day late and probably shot a case of shells plus. it was an awesome experience! 4 days before we got there someone shot a 200" typical. we got to see it in the walkin freezer. The group and I were like holy smokes that thing is huge!! then the guide goes "huge? No, thats a small one. we have a ton of bucks around 260-280"". anyway I had a great experience!


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great place, but I hate to see a ranch in that country introduce breeder deer when that area can produce natural giants.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sounds like a great place, but I hate to see a ranch in that country introduce breeder deer when that area can produce natural giants.


I am not sure if he does or not. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if they introduced any genetics but I do know they have one heck of a breeding facility set up.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

They have introduced non native genetics. The country is great for producing big bucks, but only so many each season. When you are looking to harvest large quantities of 200" + deer genetics have to be enhanced. I have nothing against it. They shoot some great deer.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

I killed this 161+ low fence typical 12 back in 2008 when they still had the low fence portion of the ranch. This deer was bachelored up with a 170" 10 that to this day is one of the most beautiful deer I've ever seen. Hixson ended up shooting it the week after I killed this one. It is a awesome place, but it is a very high pressure hunt, anybody interested in hunting there should pm me beforehand. It's also extremely pricey for the size animals they have.


----------



## Kayakin24/7 (May 25, 2011)

I dove hunt there a few times every year and it never is a disappointment! the lodge is first class as well as the staff and guides. one of the nicest ranches I've been to over the years


----------

